# anpr and mot



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

does your car flag if you havent got mot, been reading that some forces have diff cameras?


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah mate. Not all cars have anpr though. Mainly the traffic cop cars. I wouldn't take the risk


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

As above, any ANPR car that spots your registration will flag you up as not having an MOT. But not all cars have the ANPR system. You can often spot the ANPR cars as most have the white cylindrical camera's mounted on the rear of the roof of the car. Not worth the risk as they'll impound your car then crush it if you don't pay up in time.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

isnt there a database for tax and insurace and seprate one for mot? i always thought every car had anpr


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

I didn't realise for a month that my car didn't have an up to date mot. I was lucky I didn't get caught but all it takes is to drive past one traffic car with anpr and that's it. It flashes up on their screen and they'll pull you. There's a database for all cars and documents and they will catch you if you drive past. Not worth the risk in my view


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

As I understand it, ANPR will only ping marked vehicles. So for them to alert on no tax, MOT etc one of the control room monkeys will have to go through the list of cars who's MOT/tax etc has expired each day and add alerts to those cars. However, if the copper calls the dispatcher for a PNC check on a car reg, it will show up with tax/insurance/MOT records.

Thats one thing i read


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

It automatically checks the database mate. Then can put you on the wanted database and it'll pick you up too but if you're driving without the proper docs it'll get you eventually.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> As I understand it, ANPR will only ping marked vehicles. So for them to alert on no tax, MOT etc one of the control room monkeys will have to go through the list of cars who's MOT/tax etc has expired each day and add alerts to those cars. However, if the copper calls the dispatcher for a PNC check on a car reg, it will show up with tax/insurance/MOT records.
> 
> Thats one thing i read


I'm pretty sure it's all automated now. Once you're MOT, Tax or Insurance expires and the car hasn't been VOR'd then it automatically gets added to the system for alerts.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There's some anpr cameras installed on the side of Lidl where I live. Sneaky, underhand s0ds!


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

latblaster said:


> There's some anpr cameras installed on the side of Lidl where I live. Sneaky, underhand s0ds!


 I've heard they're remote mounting them. They'll know everything you do soon. There's still loads of people who drive without licenses though.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> There's some anpr cameras installed on the side of Lidl where I live. Sneaky, underhand s0ds!


I think that's a good idea. There's too many people that intentionally flaunt the laws causing insurance to go up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No MOT is only a fine anyway mate, no points etc.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

another thing people keep saying is the only traffic cops have anpr, i cant tell the difference between these and normal police?


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

The static cameras will ping up an alert in the control room then it will be announced over the radio so you will get every eager Traffic wannabe coming your way to track you down. A simple check on your number plate could mean them sitting outside your house. If they wanted to be very devious they could ring your insurance and they will void your cover due to you breaching your insurance terms and conditoons so you have to leave your car at the roadside unless you get cover or someone who is insured to drive it away. You can guarantee they will be sat up somewhere praying for to drive off so they can give you six point and a £200 fine at the roadside which they can do now plus seize your car for having no insurance.

Devious traffic knobbers


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> another thing people keep saying is the only traffic cops have anpr, i cant tell the difference between these and normal police?


Normal police drive little panda cars such as corsas, astras focuses etc, traffic police drive volvo estates, 5 series beemers etc.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

B.Johnson said:


> Normal police drive little panda cars such as corsas, astras focuses etc, traffic police drive volvo estates, 5 series beemers etc.


most of the police round here drive skodas and volvo estates.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just spoke to a traffic officer who said "it varies between forces. Most forces now have the MOT database linked into their ANPR system but some don't It's a £60 fine for being caught, but if you have an accident, then stand by". He also said that all have the insurance and road tax details linked automatically now.


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep drove past a copper as I was pulling into my house got the shopping in then got a knock on the door copper hands me a fine says my mot ran out 4 months previously lol


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

mrjord said:


> Yep drove past a copper as I was pulling into my house got the shopping in then got a knock on the door copper hands me a fine says my mot ran out 4 months previously lol


Oops.


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> most of the police round here drive skodas and volvo estates.


Traffic cars by the sound of it.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

As a general rule of thumb any small hatchback type car will just be a local force car, and any large family type car will be a traffic car.


----------

